# Error 023 - Any Ideas



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Three times in the last week and a half I've had this error. It only happens in the morning. 

I have a auto timer set for 3:30 am to switch the DVR to the Weather Channel. When I get up and turn on the TV I find it has not switched. If I hit the guide button I can see programming only for the next hour or two, beyond that it says info not avaliable.

If at this point I go try to view my timers I get a error window with the number 023 in the corner and a message "Unable to retrieve guide information".

So far my only "fix" is to force the unit to do a "check switch" then access the guide. When I do this the system gives me a screen that it is having to download the guide, which it does. Once that is done all of the timers are viewable and it appears to be back to normal.

Has anyone seen this issue? Is there an easy way to force the system to download the guide without having to do the check switch?

My 622 is new, I got it for Christmas and my software version is L365RBDD-N. It is setup to power down after 3 hours and to download the guide at 3 am.

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Try changing the nightly processing to an earlier time. It sounds like you are interrupting it with the 3:30 timer. Part of that process is downloading the Guide data and rebooting. Move the nightly processing to 1:00 am or 2:00 am and see if that resolves the problem.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll give it a shot. Thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Set your timer to 4:00am.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Unfortunately I want the timer for 3:30. That is the time I'm getting out of the shower to go to work and while I'm dressing I check the weather forecast. So having it for 4:00 would be too late.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Then you'll have to change the time for updates to begin as ChuckA suggested.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks, I changed the update time to 2am so we'll see if that helps.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

After a bit over a week it seems to be working better. I haven't experiecned the error 023 since I changed the update time.

Thanks for all the help!


----------

